# Whiskas vs Purina



## melnz (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm currently feeding my cats Whiskas, but I'm thinking of switching to Purina. I'm not sure what the advantages and disadvantages are of each type of food, though. I'm thinking of switching because I have never heard of anything that Whiskas does for cats health wise. I've seen the commercials for Purina and it seems like a pretty good cat food; it helps maintain and their weight and gives them the right nutrients. Can anyone tell me which food I should use? Or if I shouldn't use either, do you know what I should use? Both my cats are over a year old - Angel is estimated to be 3, and CJ is 1 year and 4 months old. Both are very healthy, and perfect weight.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

You should ask the mods to move this question to the Health and Nutrition forum. Also, do a search of the threads in that forum for more info. 

There are far better choices for your cats than Purina and Whiskas. For starters, it would be helpful to know the following info:

Do your cats eat wet food, dry food, or a combo? 
How much can you afford to spend on cat food?
Are your cats having any problems (i.e. dandruff, toileting issues, etc.)?

I am not a food expert, but I do know that supermarket brands are pretty low in quality. There are others here who are much more knowledgable about nutrition than I am.



melnz said:


> I've seen the commercials for Purina and it seems like a pretty good cat food; it helps maintain and their weight and gives them the right nutrients.


Please, please, don't believe everything you hear on TV commercials. 8O Remember that advertisers are trying to sell you a product and make it look as attractive as possible. Just because a food is advertised on TV and someone says it's nutritious doesn't make it a good product. It just means that the company (Purina, in this case) has a large advertising budget! :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

_Moved to Health and Nutrition_ 

I would agree with lymekaps, neither is a good quality brand of food.


----------



## jamdan (May 21, 2005)

Yes, after reading about the lack of water in dry food I am sold on the canned. I will have a little trouble at first, but when their hungry the salmon gets them started, especially for Brandy. No wonder she has a accident(on purpose) next to the litter box, it's too dry to get out in that smaller enclosed space.


----------



## micp879 (Mar 22, 2005)

Both of them are terrible foods. Corn, by products, fillers, and artificial flavorings/colorings are all commonly found in grocery store brands such as those two you listed. Do a search on this board and you will find alot of good info on recommended foods.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Neither of them are desirable as adult foods.

However, as far as cat foods that are available in grocery stores...Purina One Kitten food with yogurt and DHA is simply the best :lol:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

It's great that you're looking into upgrading your kitty's food. It's a lot more than most (non-forum) people do.

As already said, Whiskas is low-end quality-wise. If Purina is what you can get, then I'd second Purina One, which is much preferable to Whiskas. As suggested, a search of existing threads can give you most of the info you need, as well as some brands you may want to try, so I don't repost the same stuff ad nauseum.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

If your in the UK, Whiskas isn't too bad, actually, though of course you can get better. As far as supermarket brands go, I'd feed Whiskas tinned over Felix, Go-Cat, KiteKat or anything else in the commercial market. Purina make Felix as well as Purina One, and they are Nestle.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Hmmm... since no one has said it yet, I suppose I will  Your best bet is to learn how to read an ingredients label. You'll feel so much better about what you're feeding the kitties, if you KNOW it's good, rather than trusting a commercial. Both Whiskas and Purina are junk foods. There are MUCH better choices available. Here's some decent links to get you started with understanding pet food labels.

http://cats.about.com/cs/catfood/a/tipsforchoosing.htm
http://cats.about.com/cs/catfood/a/reading_labels.htm
http://www.api4animals.org/689.htm


----------



## katgrl82 (May 31, 2005)

I used to feed Purina One and thought it was a good food until I found this forum! I had never heard of Innova, Felidae, Wellness, or the other premium brands until people here recommended them. If you have to buy a grocery brand, then Purina One is the best choice, however, not the best food out there. I currently feed my cats Natural Balance dry and Nutro Natural Choice wet pouches which I buy at Petco. Unfortunately, I am limited to Petco and Petsmart for pet products in my area.


----------

